# hash coffee



## noltnercr03 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wondering if there is any way to combine my hash with coffee. The best part of waking up is weed in my cup!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2009)

cant say id really want to do that... what a waste... what ibout the stuff that sinks too the bottom of a cup... are you gonna lick the shit up that gets left behind...
i wouldnt advise it.. theres plenty of other things you can do....

just compress the hash or put it in a capsule and take it with your coffee.. 
there are plenty of thigs. why not make a cake and put it in the icing and have a nive hash iced cake and coffee breakfast (maybe carrot cake for the morning appeal)


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 8, 2009)

well what i was wondering was if you could make it w/ out leaving any shit behind i wasn't sure so i figured id ask. I like a cup of joe and weed in the moarning and was wondering if there was a way for me too add the two


----------



## ovrgrwn (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think much will be "left behind" at the bottom if it's stirred...like a cup of coffee. I read a biography of this one writer who used to smuggle hashish and what not when he was young and he said he added hash to his coffee every morning during those years..


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah thats what i thought and figured hey coffee and weid together may not be bad lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 8, 2009)

i didnt think of that (you should be right if you give it stirs throughout drinkin id reckon) 

i waz just showing u a few more options, but if you stir it i guess you should be fine 
let me know im subscribed to this thread ya know


----------



## SCI (Jan 8, 2009)

I love to make a creamer with my trimmings...mmmmmm


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah that wat i was thinking but how would go about doing that


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah im intrigued...

and whats a creamer.
ive never heard that term used before but i do knowabout hash love the shit..
made it every way there is really, got the bags and my own versions of each.
but dont know what your getting at here??

interested tho


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 8, 2009)

creamer is a sort of milk more like half and half that you put in coffee and maybe there is a way to combine the milk with some hash im not sure how. You can have a lot of different flavors of creamers like french vanilla or caramel so coffee actually tastes good.


----------



## recondelta2 (Jan 9, 2009)

im sure you can do it the same way u do butter for brownies and such


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 9, 2009)

wat would you boil the half and half or what?


----------



## DrHempenstein (Nov 1, 2012)

just spitballing but why dont you make some oil, or bho honey. you could just drop a dab of the gooey stuff into your cup and it would disolve like the liquid carmel syrup for hot cocoa. all depends on if your making or buying your hash i suppose. If your the one making it theres alot of guides and tutorials on the hashes i mentioned above here on the site.


----------



## gioua (Nov 2, 2012)

you will need something for the thc to bond too..

true adding a bit of MMJ to your drink MAY work on some folks... and may not on most.

you will need to cook the thc in a fat soluble items like oil butter etc

adding canna oil may work if it's just added but the issue is the oil is gonna stick to the cup and your gonna be left with a oily cup and waste some of the oil


I have done the creamer thing too but my tolerance is too high for this to work effectively on me


eta...


I made a small batch of hash the other day and today scrapped off say a gram or so and added it to a pryex dish tossed in some canna oil and made some oil for coffee.. tried it just now to see how well it worked used about 1 tablespoon oil and 1 g hash
used about 4 eyedroppers full.. doubt it will do much.. but heck I needed the coffee


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

You can use full fat milk. Boil it up in a pot, add your weed, the fat content in the milk will allow the thc to bond with it. Granted the milk does go a light green color. Once you add the coffee it will go a normal coffee color. I've canna milk lots of times, I do it the way I've stated, let it cool then stick it in the fridge. I add nesquik to it and drink it as milk shake or put it on my corn flakes. Once I read this post I tried it with coffee, obviously just using milk instead of water added the instant coffee abduction sugar (we call it a milky coffee in Scotland) can't say I was really high. Just had a i don't give a shit I'm to relaxed attitude all day! Lol
P.S just noticed this was posted in 2009 doh!!!


----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok so each am since my last post I have had some canna coffee.. this is not to bad but the oil does like to stick to my mustache.. taste fine and I need about 10 eye drops full added to the coffee.. loved having this and some choc-oatmeal cookies watching the stars in the am..

Dont forget Leonid shower peaks tonight!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 20, 2012)

Make Ganja Irish Cream, or Irieish Cream as I like to call it. Just soak bud, leaf, trim, or hash in the Irish whiskey before you make it. Then you get the best of all worlds.


----------



## Kaya86 (Dec 4, 2012)

I make canna coffee all the time, the way i do it is to first get the fattiest milk you can and mix it with liquid coffee creamer and the fattiest cream you can buy then gently simmer the mix till warm and add whatever you want to add and leave it on a low heat for 15 minutes, after 15 minutes add coffee powder let sit for another 5 minutes. Then just toss it in a glass with ice, perfect cannacoffee everytime.


----------



## technical dan (Dec 7, 2012)

I got it once from a dispy. It was 1 g of hash probably just keif and coffee together in a tea bag boiled it for a while and drank. Did not do shit for me in any regard: didnt get high, didnt taste the hash, and super watery coffee all bad experience. 

That being said it would be great to try a method that works like the above seems to. I dont like milk/ cream in my coffee but I do like my edible's THC to be bound to lipids so I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## Twisted694 (Dec 7, 2012)

I want to try the milk method and make some hot cocoa! 

I need a kitchen temperature gauge though.. I'd be scared I'd have it too hot..


----------



## no clue (Dec 7, 2012)

Make Green Dragon and you can put that in coffee or tea and it is pretty good. Did it yesterday and got lit


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 11, 2012)

I make Dry ice Kief out of all my trim now, here's a good recipie..
I take 2 cups whole milk put it in a sauce pan add 2 tsp of kief.
Bring to a rolling boil stirring the whole time for 10 mins. 
The milk will go from a green to a tan to almost white again..
remove from heat add sugar nut meg and cinnimon and chocolate.
Serves 2 very potent drinks.


----------

